# Newbie in NE Tn, SW Va



## ShrekVa (Jan 13, 2011)

hello, this is a great place to learn, i dont post very often just lurk and read you can usually find what you were going to ask through a search,alot of info here, chatroom is pretty helpful as well.
Gus mitchell, Big Stone Gap Va.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, much has changed in the last 20 years also.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to Beesource.


----------



## wheeler88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello,and welcome....I'm in the same situation as you.......had bees years ago and now getting back into it. Waiting on 2 pkgs now. This is a good place to get help, I've learned alot the last couple weeks just by reading. I have some good friends that live in Abingdon Va. Hope you have Good Luck......I'm in Hazard KY not to far from you.


----------



## A10ECGent (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I have always been aware of the hospitality and camaraderie of the beekeeping community. My great uncle had the local store for the Kingsport, Tn beekeepers for many years, even today as I gather the stuff to get started again I run into people who knew him. I have not been to a local club meeting yet but, I've already heard his name is still mentioned. Maybe if I'm lucky his memory has been passed down through the local bees and they will cut me a little slack while getting reaquainted.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

A10ECGent said:


> Thanks everyone. I have always been aware of the hospitality and camaraderie of the beekeeping community. My great uncle had the local store for the Kingsport, Tn beekeepers for many years, even today as I gather the stuff to get started again I run into people who knew him. I have not been to a local club meeting yet but, I've already heard his name is still mentioned. Maybe if I'm lucky his memory has been passed down through the local bees and they will cut me a little slack while getting reaquainted.


Welcome neighbor,

I live in Big Stone Gap, which is about 45 minutes from you. 

Shane


----------

